# Weekend at the cabin



## chase thorn (Oct 2, 2011)

so this is what i woke up to...

sorry for the horrible quality!!


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 2, 2011)

Very beautiful! Trees don't turn yellow here.......


----------



## chase thorn (Oct 2, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> Very beautiful! Trees don't turn yellow here.......



im sorry, here in colorado, we always drive through the mountains around this time for the turning of the leaves and the golden trees!


----------



## RV's mom (Oct 3, 2011)

beautiful. simply beautiful.


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice! Great way to start the day, huh?


----------



## pdrobber (Oct 3, 2011)

OMG Beautiful...


----------



## babylove6635 (Oct 3, 2011)

thats one of the best reasons to live in the rockies it is beautifull


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 3, 2011)

Very nice...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 3, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## SteveP (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice colors!!


----------



## Cory (Oct 6, 2011)

That's beautiful, looks like a post card.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 6, 2011)

Simply beautiful. I'm so jealous of your trees.


----------



## terryo (Oct 6, 2011)

Beautiful! Just like a pictre on stumble. We still have a few more weeks to go here, but soon everything will be gold and red and orange. I love the colors of Fall.


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 14, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## jackrat (Oct 14, 2011)

Like a postcard. Stunning.


----------

